

Did Steve Jobs ever mention his thoughts on free software? - vilda

I read a pile of citations from Steve Jobs, comparing Apple with other companies like Microsoft, Dell, Google.<p>Did he ever express his thoughts about Linux and free software in general?<p>Seems to me like he ignored this movement completely. Recall his (in)famous prediction of Explorer/Safari market share where he blatantly ignored Firefox (at the time 2nd) But at the same time OSX is using a lot of free/Apache/BSD software.
======
samstave
You should ask this on Quora.

